# Noodlin'



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Has anyone successfully "noodled" in Southwest Ohio? I want to try it this summer because I feel like it would be something fun to do whilst drinking. I have no idea how to do it or if it can even be done in Ohio, though I don't see why it couldn't be done. I have a general idea...stick your hand in a hole, pray something doesn't take your fingers off, sounds like a good time. Any information would be appreciated.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Personally I don't get noodling, but if thats your cup of tea go for it. I would not recommend drinking and noodling though. My girlfriends uncle nearly drown one evening when he found himself being pulled down the creek by a rather large flathead....a few drinks had been consumed. They caught many fish out of some skinny water, small creeks that average 3 feet and had holes in the 8' range. Look for rocks, undercut banks, and trees/roots.

I know they noodle and release so its not such a big deal. However, you need to understand that you are taking fish off of their nests...reducing the survival rate of the eggs. The catfish are guarding their nests from predators and fanning their eggs to keep silt from settling on the eggs. In my opinion its more fun and a whole lot safer to target them with rods and reels. Find a good bankspot bring a lawn chair, toss some baits out, start a fire, have a few drinks, and roast some wieners. 

Either way, be safe.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I believe I heard its illegal in Ohio, but i bet it's not in Kentucky... Sounds like fun if you are feeling adventurous. You should go wild boar knife hunting, I saw there's a thread about it on the out of state hunting forum here  now that's living dangerously


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

A good noodler has all their fingers my main concern wouldnt be the critters but the glass and other garbage people toss in the water I got some noodling spots behind the house but man that is alot of Bush beer.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

We use to chase hogs down south in you got it the Black Swamp an did we see some some big ugly hogs


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-13-01


(4) All fish may be taken by hand except bullheads, catfish, coho, and chinook or pink salmon, brown, rainbow and steelhead trout statewide, and walleye and sauger in the Maumee and Sandusky rivers.


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

Noodling is legal in Alabama, Arkansas, Mississippi, Georgia, Kentucky, Illinois, N. Carolina S. Carolina, Oklahoma Wisconsin, and Tenn.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

The first piece of good advice I would give anybody asking about "Noodling" here in Ohio is:


"Wait till the water goes to at least 75 to 80 degrees, right now the things you got might freeze off ..... Nuff said!"


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I hear the Mill Creek is just the perfect size to wade and noodle.

(I was going to mention that House's momma looks alot like Katt Daddy on that noodlin show on tv but I decided to edit that out....)


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd be afraid my fingers would get in the mouth of a giant snapping turtle.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I hear the Mill Creek is just the perfect size to wade and noodle.


I would gladly let someone pick any lure out of my tackle box if they show me a video of them putting their head underwater in Mill Creek and coming back up without River-Herps.




oldstinkyguy said:


> (I was going to mention that House's momma looks alot like Katt Daddy on that noodlin show on tv but I decided to edit that out....)


oh yea...OSG... you just got added to "The List"!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

SeanStone said:


> Personally I don't get noodling, but if thats your cup of tea go for it. I would not recommend drinking and noodling though. My girlfriends uncle nearly drown one evening when he found himself being pulled down the creek by a rather large flathead....a few drinks had been consumed. They caught many fish out of some skinny water, small creeks that average 3 feet and had holes in the 8' range. Look for rocks, undercut banks, and trees/roots.
> 
> I know they noodle and release so its not such a big deal. However, you need to understand that you are taking fish off of their nests...reducing the survival rate of the eggs. The catfish are guarding their nests from predators and fanning their eggs to keep silt from settling on the eggs. In my opinion its more fun and a whole lot safer to target them with rods and reels. Find a good bankspot bring a lawn chair, toss some baits out, start a fire, have a few drinks, and roast some wieners.
> 
> Either way, be safe.


Contrary to Sean's belief, I think you should take the exact opposite approach- drink A LOT. Seems like it would make it much easier. If you drown, I'll make sure they erect a statue of you next to the LMR. Side note: if you go noodling, it is illegal to wear anything other than the approved uniform: cutoff jean shorts (aka jorts) and old British Knights gym shoes.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

It is illegal in the state of OHIO!!!!!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

That's just what THE MAN wants you to believe...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

I strongly agree with House on that I will toss in a 30 pack of Busch beer but you probably wont be able to keep it down because that unlucky soul will probably have it coming out both ends if you know what I mean


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

WAREHOUSE said:


> I would gladly let someone pick any lure out of my tackle box if they show me a video of them putting their head underwater in Mill Creek and coming back up without River-Herps.


I forget who at the moment but a couple guys on here said they used to go swimming in there some years ago (when it was WORSE than it is now)!! And not upstream by Winton Woods but down by Hopple Street and stuff!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll throw in a Bass Pro gift card if anyone successfully noodles a gar! I'll also do the stitches for free 

(Amberly...that is disgusting! lol)


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

I will drive to the E R if I could stop laughing and making a few comments I cant say on here


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> You should go wild boar knife hunting


I am an avid knife collector and have never heard of, seen or found a wild boar knife......
Maybe thats why they must be hunted down....are they that rare?
I have a pet wild boar in my back yard (mean sumbich) and I know for a fact he doesn't have one......


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

heres what ya do Matulemj ...recruit Warehouse,Co-angler,OSG ,and a case of beer. and go noodlin..i"d pay to read the posts afterwards! Duck Dynasty would have NOTHIN on you guys!


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Got a spot on the Ohio river also that would be perfect has about 20 or 30 big trees


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

black swamp said:


> I strongly agree with House on that I will toss in a 30 pack of Busch beer but you probably wont be able to keep it down because that unlucky soul will probably have it coming out both ends if you know what I mean


Heck farnone of that high falutin Busch beer; its Natty Light, Schaefer or Goebel for em noodlin boys. Im kidding of course, I wouldnt paint our fishing brethren with such a broad brush; Im sure that the noodling community enjoys a glass of fine Cabernet as well...Ok, maybe MD 20/20 makes a Cabernet. 
Do they still make Schaefer or Goebel?


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

The beer that made St. louie famous


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

like posted before, Illegal in Ohio and most states, Ky offers a short 3-4 week season and could be done on the KY shorline of the ohio river if the muck didnt suck you down. LOL
I hate this type of reality show since everyyone thinks "hey I can do that here...." its a shame they dont show or post what states this is legal to do it in. Ohios flathead already are decimated by the pay pond guys.. they dont need anymore folks pulling them off the nests for show and tell

Salmonid


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

SeanStone said:


> I would not recommend drinking and noodling though. My girlfriends uncle nearly drown one evening when he found himself being pulled down the creek by a rather large flathead....a few drinks had been consumed.


This is why it excites me. That sounds like a good time to me. Your future uncle sounds like a very lucky man. My dream is to ride one of these flatheads by the dorsal fin like I would with a bottlenose dolphin. 

Drinking, sitting on a chair and waiting for a fish to bite does not sound like fun to me. It sounds like a typical Friday in the summer time. BORING.



kingofamberley said:


> I believe I heard its illegal in Ohio, but i bet it's not in Kentucky...


Perfect. I'll have to call Nic and have him show me some KY streams.



black swamp said:


> but man that is alot of Bush beer.


No such thing.



Weatherby said:


> http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-13-01
> 
> 
> (4) All fish may be taken by hand except bullheads, catfish, coho, and chinook or pink salmon, brown, rainbow and steelhead trout statewide, and walleye and sauger in the Maumee and Sandusky rivers.


So technically I can noodle Gar and Musky. Sounds like a good time.



Bostonwhaler10 said:


> I'd be afraid my fingers would get in the mouth of a giant snapping turtle.


That's what makes it fun.



oldstinkyguy said:


> I hear the Mill Creek is just the perfect size to wade and noodle.


I want to Noodle, not get river-herps.



HOUSE said:


> their head underwater in Mill Creek and coming back up without River-Herps.


Exactly.



GarrettMyers said:


> Contrary to Sean's belief, I think you should take the exact opposite approach- drink A LOT. Seems like it would make it much easier. If you drown, I'll make sure they erect a statue of you next to the LMR. Side note: if you go noodling, it is illegal to wear anything other than the approved uniform: cutoff jean shorts (aka jorts) and old British Knights gym shoes.


Hell yes. You get it. You sound like you might be interested in partaking in these festivities when the weather gets warmer. Are you trying to go Droodling (Drunken Noodling)? You won't have any gear to break this time, just your pride.



Fishlandr75 said:


> heres what ya do Matulemj ...recruit Warehouse,Co-angler,OSG ,and a case of beer. and go noodlin..i"d pay to read the posts afterwards! Duck Dynasty would have NOTHIN on you guys!


You guys think I'm kidding. You will see a Noodling report this summer, mark my words!!



Salmonid said:


> I hate this type of reality show since everyyone thinks "hey I can do that here...." its a shame they dont show or post what states this is legal to do it in.


I agree. They should have a disclaimer. Don't worry, I won't mess with Ohio's cats, just Kentucky's. I will need to find out more information about this Noodling "Season" that they have.


----------



## hogtrman (May 13, 2012)

I used to noodle for turtles with my dad, uncles, and cousins. Many turtles were caught on each outing. The biggest fear were muskrats and snakes. Saw some snakebites. The big water snakes are aggressive, and the bite is painful and swelling of bite area results.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

hogtrman said:


> I used to noodle for turtles with my dad, uncles, and cousins. Many turtles were caught on each outing. The biggest fear were muskrats and snakes. Saw some snakebites. The big water snakes are aggressive, and the bite is painful and swelling of bite area results.


Did you Noodle for turtles? As in stick your hand in a hole and wait till the turtle bit your hand, then grabbing a jaw and yanking him out of the water? Or, is there another way to noodle? I would brave a catfish but never a turtle!

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Mr. A said:


> Did you Noodle for turtles? As in stick your hand in a hole and wait till the turtle bit your hand, then grabbing a jaw and yanking him out of the water? Or, is there another way to noodle? I would brave a catfish but never a turtle!
> 
> Mr. A
> 
> ...


Watch The Call of the Wildman sometime, Turtleman 'll show you how it's done.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> Watch The Call of the Wildman sometime, Turtleman 'll show you how it's done.


Yee Yee Yee Yee Yee Yee Yee Yeeeeee!!!!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Dandrews: "Watch The Call of the Wildman sometime, Turtleman 'll show you how it's done."


BassAddict83 said:


> Yee Yee Yee Yee Yee Yee Yee Yeeeeee!!!!


You shouldn't make fun of people for stuttering, Nic.

-Matulemj, I'm totally down with noodling for gar, musky, hypodermic needles, and turtles. I think we just found our new drunken challenge for 2013.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Dandrews: "Watch The Call of the Wildman sometime, Turtleman 'll show you how it's done."
> 
> You shouldn't make fun of people for stuttering, Nic.
> ...


You guys do that, and I'll take care of your wipers for you while your in the hospital 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

How about underwater fishing now that is a real challenge


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> it is illegal to wear anything other than the approved uniform: cutoff jean shorts (aka jorts) and old British Knights gym shoes.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'd think real men noodle nekid


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Dear spring,
Please get here ASAP, as i am developing a nervous twitch in my eye reading these winter threads on OGF.I'll never ask for anything again if you get here immediately, thanks, Fishlandr75


----------



## hogtrman (May 13, 2012)

When turtles go under the banks, they go head first, and dont turn around until they come out. Therefore you ease your hand in under the bank and feel for the tail. Get your best hold and don't let go, and wrestle the turtle out. If you feel anything but a tail, ease back out and leave it alone. One guy up the road carried a 3/8 inch stainless rod with a hook formed on one end. He would go after the questionable turtles. I kinda thought it was cheating, and so did my relatives.


----------



## hogtrman (May 13, 2012)

Watched him for only a few minutes once, not to impressed, and not someone I would want to be around much,


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Turtles do not generally back into holes. When you reach in the hole most often you grab the tail. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hogtrman said:


> When turtles go under the banks, they go head first, and dont turn around until they come out. Therefore you ease your hand in under the bank and feel for the tail. Get your best hold and don't let go, and wrestle the turtle out. If you feel anything but a tail, ease back out and leave it alone. One guy up the road carried a 3/8 inch stainless rod with a hook formed on one end. He would go after the questionable turtles. I kinda thought it was cheating, and so did my relatives.


...oooohhhhh, well in THAT case..let's go grab some turtles..cuz they NEVER turn around under a bank! I remember one episode of Duck Dynasty where Willy said..." I read somewhere that bees don't sting at night" and he proceeded to invade a beehive at night..... Hogtrman, you're last name wouldn't happen to be Robertson, would it?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Hogtrman..I'm jes razzin ya....it's all in fun. : )


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I'd think real men noodle nekid


I was wondering where the term Noodlin came fromnot any more.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

After reading this entire thread for the first time, I feel better than I have in months since I went off my meds. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> You should go wild boar knife hunting.





co-angler said:


> I am an avid knife collector and have never heard of, seen or found a wild boar knife......
> Maybe thats why they must be hunted down....are they that rare?
> I have a pet wild boar in my back yard (mean sumbich) and I know for a fact he doesn't have one......


I've hunted Wild Boar Knife, not as challenging as you'd think.

http://www.wildboarknife.com/


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

How about noodln in the dark


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

black swamp said:


> How about noodln in the dark


Did a lot of that in High School and College.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

If the river is somewhat shallow the easy way is get old bathtub cut one end out of it and place it in the river.Place the tub in river so open end is not in the current,mark it somehow and you have a self re-producing noodle hole....Make sure the open end is big enuff to get your legs/arms in.....A old friend of mine did this in the Blue River in Neb. with 4 tubs placed about 15yds apart....That was my first expierence with it,got one and it scared the hell out of me(about 18lbs flatty)......Have fun and be safe !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ramfan said:


> If the river is somewhat shallow the easy way is get old bathtub cut one end out of it and place it in the river.Place the tub in river so open end is not in the current,mark it somehow and you have a self re-producing noodle hole....Make sure the open end is big enuff to get your legs/arms in.....A old friend of mine did this in the Blue River in Neb. with 4 tubs placed about 15yds apart....That was my first expierence with it,got one and it scared the hell out of me(about 18lbs flatty)......Have fun and be safe !


..that actually sounds like a good idea...


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

ramfan said:


> If the river is somewhat shallow the easy way is get old bathtub cut one end out of it and place it in the river.Place the tub in river so open end is not in the current,mark it somehow and you have a self re-producing noodle hole....Make sure the open end is big enuff to get your legs/arms in.....A old friend of mine did this in the Blue River in Neb. with 4 tubs placed about 15yds apart....That was my first expierence with it,got one and it scared the hell out of me(about 18lbs flatty)......Have fun and be safe !


I've actually been thinking of ways to create my own riffle. I live across the street from the LMR and I can think of a couple spots where I can do it, I just have to figure out how.

As far as noodlin' turtles? Sounds crazy, I like it.

What about Noodlin' in the dark while nekid and drunk. Sounds like a party. 

I wonder why the law states you can't get catfish by hand but leaves out bass and other game fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Fishlandr75 said:


> ...oooohhhhh, well in THAT case..let's go grab some turtles..cuz they NEVER turn around under a bank! I remember one episode of Duck Dynasty where Willy said..." I read somewhere that bees don't sting at night" and he proceeded to invade a beehive at night..... Hogtrman, you're last name wouldn't happen to be Robertson, would it?


Yep, a buddy's dad used to noodle for turtles; used to love the get togethers to feast on turtle. He used to say that the turtles always went in head first, except for the occasional oddball. He also said you could tell how many big oddballs a noodler had run into by how many fingers he was missing. He was missing two.....


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> I've actually been thinking of ways to create my own riffle. I live across the street from the LMR and I can think of a couple spots where I can do it, I just have to figure out how.


All you need is a BUNCH of rocks.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

fished-out said:


> Yep, a buddy's dad used to noodle for turtles; used to love the get togethers to feast on turtle. He used to say that the turtles always went in head first, except for the occasional oddball. He also said you could tell how many big oddballs a noodler had run into by how many fingers he was missing. He was missing two.....


..yikes..i'll pass on the turtle noodlin'...but turtle soup is deeelicious...no arguments there!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

BassAddict83 said:


> All you need is a BUNCH of rocks.


Well there's that, but I'm thinking of an EASY way to make a riffle. Moving a bunch of rocks sounds like a bad time. Maybe I can cut a tree down and leave it attached to the stump or something like that.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Matulemj said:


> Well there's that, but I'm thinking of an EASY way to make a riffle. Moving a bunch of rocks sounds like a bad time. Maybe I can cut a tree down and leave it attached to the stump or something like that.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


get someone ELSE to move the rocks! Sounds like a community project in Milford time. We name it something cool like "save the LMR riffles" 

S&*!, now you got me thinking about it I got neighborhood kids stopping by the house all summer long looking for work. Man we setup on one of those great hills over looking the LMR in the milford area with a case of beer and bullhorn and well have the most perfectest run on all 110 miles of LMR


----------



## TheJGRDispatch (Jun 15, 2012)

You can noodle in Kentucky, especially the Licking River, but nobody wants you there so stay over on your side haha.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

grabbing the wrong end of a turtle sucks, but get you a big handful of muskrat by accident, then see how much fun noodlin is...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I think I get spiked by channel cats about half the time I catch them. The last thing I'd want to do is get in a wrestling match with a big flat head and get stuck by that barb on a part of my body that's not a hand or finger...


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I think a successful noodler is someone who still has all of his fingers. Muskrats and turtles are a real hazard.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

When I was a kid I remember going with a good friend of mine and his grandpa to catch turtles. We would just hold the buckets but it amazed me that my friends grandpa would stick his hand way up a hole under the creek bank and pull out a turtle. I later learned that most turtles go into the holes head first so normally you just have the tail that you are grabbing. I guess what scared me the most is how do you know that it not a beaver or muskrat in the hole and not a turtle. It really was amazing because it was always a turtle when he pulled it out.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, if I grabbed fur instead of tail/shell, I think I'd let go before pulling too hard; I'd also need both hands to clean myself up after I crapped my pants.... 



Snyd said:


> When I was a kid I remember going with a good friend of mine and his grandpa to catch turtles. We would just hold the buckets but it amazed me that my friends grandpa would stick his hand way up a hole under the creek bank and pull out a turtle. I later learned that most turtles go into the holes head first so normally you just have the tail that you are grabbing. I guess what scared me the most is how do you know that it not a beaver or muskrat in the hole and not a turtle. It really was amazing because it was always a turtle when he pulled it out.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

fished-out said:


> Well, if I grabbed fur instead of tail/shell, I think I'd let go before pulling too hard....


LOL, thats what i thought too...little buggers are much faster than they look, comes out of that hole like a leer jet, enters the water like a P/O'ed brown buzz saw, and he can tread water a whole heck of alot faster than you can, depsite the screaming and flailing...not that this has ever happened to me

a wise noodler only works holes under water, no air, no breathing from mamals/reptiles.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Hillbilly, read your PM's on the other site, I've got a gift certificate for you.


----------

